# Layering system



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Since I spend so much time on the mountain I am looking at investing in some good quality clothing. What system/brand do you guys use? I have been looking hard at first lite in asat partly because I hear good things about it and I got a steal of a deal on some first lite allegheny bottoms on ksl. So what are your thoughts. This is for any condition I may encounter in utah from archery to rifle even into December on the extended. Thanks!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

This is a good read:

http://www.eastmans.com/exclusives/the-6-critical-layers.html

My personal opinion is that most of the performance camo is ridiculously overpriced and some is unnecessary to a degree. However, after getting a good deal on some Core4 gear and using it for a couple years now, I will likely never go back to cheaper stuff. I find myself wearing the same pants, shirt, and jacket for all seasons now. When it's super cold I just add a baselayer, and when it's super hot I ditch the jacket, but that is about it. I wouldn't fork out the money for an entire 4, 5, or even 6 layer "system" unless I was a millionaire, but that's just me.


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

I like the under armour for first layer.. First lite is good stuff under armour just fit a me a little better and didnt bunch at my wrists or ankles


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Mix and match pieces and spend some time collecting it on sale and you can save some money. I prefer merino wool as a base. It's expensive no matter where you get it. I don't like to use it as much as an outer layer if I'm hunting thick country like oak brush because it does snag a bit. but otherwise it's the best IMO. 

Core4Element is probably the cheapest of the high end stuff, Predator Camo has some pretty nice stuff on their upper end. Sitka is probably the most expensive, and it's good stuff for sure. Kuiu is great as well and I think that's where I'd start if I were doing it again.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I like the smart wools- heavy- medium and lite- if you watch sierra club you can get them pretty reasonable- I also have under armour- I switch thru out the day be it hunting , back packing or cross country skiing- pretty **** comfortable most of the time


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replys guys!! And polar bear I read that article last night definately a good read! I agree it is really pricey my problem is I'm a big fan of asat and during archery season the light base layers will be my outer layers! I really like the kuiu stuff as well. I surely can't afford a full layering system but I would like a good base, mid, and puffy. I have a soft shell and rain jacket I can incorporate if needed but I shouldn't most of the time. Does anyone have experience with warmth of first lite vs kuiu? I do mostly spot n stalk so long periods of glassing and I get cold easy?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Look into Russel Outdoors. I have some and they are inexpensive and very good. I haven't tested the raingear yet.

I also have Sitka Gear. I love the fit and feel of the 90% gear so I bought a set of Cloudburst raingear. They are NOT waterproof. From the very first time I used them my legs were soaked. Just the pants cost me $350. Never again!

A friend is up here from back east hunting deer and he has a set of KUIU raingear that cost less than my Sitkas. He pulled up to our dock today and I asked him if he's gotten wet yet. It's been raining for three days. He showed me his Levis underneath his Kuiu and he was dry.

I also have some Cabelas and Helly Hanson. Good stuff for a fairly good price. I'd look into that too.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Looking into more I think I'm gonna go the kuiu route they are a bit cheaper than first lite and the pattern is really growing on me. Plus I need a reason to rep there logo I think it's awesome!!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I've always stuck with a cold gear underarmor at the base, mostly because it is the most comfortable, and then followed by various turtlenecks or thin sweaters with a camo outer most portion like a hoody. Just remove inner layers when necessary. Ski clothing is basically the exact same thing, with the addition of a ski coat of course. Mine is dark green anyways, so it could probably serve double purpose.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I hate underarmor, Im always cold using it and I hate the tight fit. Its also made out of polyester. Polyester holds your smell worse then anything. This is why my base layers are first light now. Love the fit of first light. First light wool keeps you warm even when wet, sweaty and it resists human odor. You can seriously use it for days and it wont smell of BO. I now have first lite pants. The pants are comfortable as all get out. The only down side is cost and durability. There not as durable in scrub oak you will find on the wasatch front.

I had sitka and I hated the camo pattern and hate the cost. Ill never buy it again. Kuiu has a better camo pattern and is cheaper. I recently purchased the Kuiu jacket and its light weight and water proof. I used it in Alaska and loved it. I used it in Korea and it worked great. I even used it in Idaho on my daughters hunts riding around on the wheeler in the snow and I stayed warm. I did have a down base layer on under neath it on the wheeler. Im going to get the matching pants because I like the jacket so much. The down side is the same for sitka or Kuiu. The water proof stuff is noisy. So Im not sure it will work good for you on the wastach front. I think its better suited for rifle hunting.

I have killed 8 good bucks off the wasatch front in 10 years of hunting. Predator camo is in all of my photos. So it must work. Its probably one of the best camo patterns out. Its cheap and built cheap. The cotton pants wont last a season. The rest of the gear seems to hold up. The jackets, vests are heavy but warm and quiet.

I have two cabelas wool pants for hunting the front. One is brown and one is a light color for snow. They are awesome this time of year. Quiet and warm. Only down side is weight and they attract those darn burs. There not as light as the options above but I always seem to grab them out of the closet when Im going out on the front.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

swbuckmaster said:


> I hate underarmor, Im always cold using it and I hate the tight fit. Its also made out of polyester. Polyester holds your smell worse then anything.


We always wore underarmor under our pads and on cold days during off season in and out of the weight room or running. It kind of became a second skin. The odor is a nostalgic musk like an old friend.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Underarmour is okay. I've got a lot of it and use it for all sorts of things but no longer for hunting. Too stinky and the fit leaves a lot to be desired. I know sitka is expensive but I love the stuff. Picked up some accent pants and the core and traverse base layers. Love the fit and the finish. Hiking in the ascent pants is amazing. I was able to outfit myself pretty cheaply through camofire and eBay. 
Got a few core4elements pieces but the fit is wacky. Love the vest and the gloves. Vest fits fine and is oversized for layers underneath but the same size merino top feels like a compression top. Weird. Glad i didn't get too much of it.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Under Armour base layer has been the best cold weather layering I have used. It fits well, is comfortable while hiking and keeps me very warm. They also have different levels of warmth, so you can pick which one is best for you. If you go with under armour, get a size larger than normal. They tend to be a little snug otherwise.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Smart wool- no stink- no itch- otherwise it would be called Stupid Wool


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You'll like the KUIU stuff. I have a little bit of everything: First Lite, Sitka, KUIU, and Core 4. I wear it all at different times. 

Definitely find myself wearing the KUIU pants the most, but the firstlite wool is probably the softest and most comfortable. My KUIU merino tops have had some of the camo pattern rub off and fade pretty bad where my pack waist belt rides. Not a big deal though. 

Sitka stuff is great, but I could never justify the cost of the jackets.

KUIU also doesn't make a balaclava like firstlite does, so I wear my KUIU vias with ASAT firstlite quite a bit. Deer and Elk don't care if everything matches anyway.;-)


----------

